# Cost of Living in SIngapore



## Shikhu

HI 

We are an Indian family planning to move to Singapore and the salary offered is S$65K per year. We have 2 kids (one of them goes to school - 5 years ) and the other one is 1 year old.

Can some one please give us a little idea about the cost of living (tax deductions, housing, schooling, transportation, meals etc. ) . Just want to see whether we can live on this salary and can save something. so that we can see whether to accept the offer or not.

Any suggestions are most welcome.

Thanks 
Shikhu


----------



## ani_india

Tax deduction – not much…65K pm means you can consider take home as 5300.
Housing – Pretty expensive…you have two kids so you ‘ll definitely need an apartment – Min 2100 pm
Schooling – Heard its expensive & difficult to get in to – don’t have first-hand experience, so can’t say much
Transporting – Best and quite affordable

Bottom line - if your Indian salary is less than 10Lakh then it’s a good deal, else you should think a lot before coming here.


----------



## BeenThereExpat

Renting a flat with 2 bedrooms cost around $2500 ( this is taking into account agent fee and monthly utility bills )

Schooling - I don't exactly know. But I'm sure it is not cheap.

Singapore is going to be make life for foreigners harder with tight laws and heavy levies. 
Recently there was local demonstration against foreigners in Singapore.
You can google this and see what I mean.

I suggest you follow Singapore news closely especially the growing sentiment against foreigners before making any decision to move to Singapore.


----------

